# Pen blank stabilizing



## Mkorish (May 19, 2022)

How important is it and can I do it with minwax wood hardener? 

I don't want to get a ton of money stuck in this hobby. I do enjoy making pens and smaller things but have a harder time with bowls and platters.


----------



## Monty (May 19, 2022)

Minwax wood hardner is just that…..a wood hardner not a wood stabilizer. If you do a search here on IAP you will find too many threads on this topic to post here.
Minwax may work for your purposes but read the past threads and decide for yourself.


----------



## KenB259 (May 20, 2022)

I have a stabilizing setup. I mainly use it for burl wood or if I want to dye wood.   I also stabilize anything that I’m going to make a hybrid blank from. My opinion, most pen blanks don’t need it and people get crazy stabilizing everything. You’ll see examples of people having wood under vacuum  for weeks at a time, obviously, at least to me, that wood doesn’t need to be stabilized. I got into it mainly because I was just interested in it and I do enjoy it, but is it an absolute must, I would say no.


----------



## Monty (May 20, 2022)

Let me elaborate more on my latest post. Minwax wood hardner does not penetrate well and would need to be placed under extreme pressure or vacuum to be effective. You can’t obtain the high pressure without expensive equipment. You can get good penetration with bacon. If you are going to get a vacuum pump I would recommend using Cactus Juice or equivalent, not use Minwax because it is flammable and thus I would not want to put the vapors in my shop.


----------



## RGVPens (May 20, 2022)

Monty said:


> Let me elaborate more on my latest post. Minwax wood hardner does not penetrate well and would need to be placed under extreme pressure or vacuum to be effective. You can’t obtain the high pressure without expensive equipment. You can get good penetration with bacon. If you are going to get a vacuum pump I would recommend using Cactus Juice or equivalent, not use Minwax because it is flammable and thus I would not want to put the vapors in my s


OK Mannie...you've got me confused. Please explain...lol.    "You can get good penetration with bacon."    Sounds tasty and probably smells good while turning...


----------



## KenB259 (May 20, 2022)

Bacon makes everything better, where's the confusion?


----------



## RGVPens (May 20, 2022)

I was hoping there was a nice looking blank that would make my shop smell like bacon...
That might even help pen sales!


----------



## goldendj (May 20, 2022)

Mmmmm ... bacon pen ....


----------



## Monty (May 20, 2022)

Monty said:


> Let me elaborate more on my latest post. Minwax wood hardner does not penetrate well and would need to be placed under extreme pressure or vacuum to be effective. You can’t obtain the high pressure without expensive equipment. You can get good penetration with bacon. If you are going to get a vacuum pump I would recommend using Cactus Juice or equivalent, not use Minwax because it is flammable and thus I would not want to put the vapors in my shop.


My fat fingers don't fit well on my I phone SE. Should have been "You can get good penetration with vacuum"  not bacon (**** auto suggest).
For a better explanation of the difference between stablization and wood hardner, check out this thread.


----------



## low_48 (May 20, 2022)

Your question goes back to the beginning of pen turning. Back when there was no stabilizing resin. Minwax wood hardener is something like 75-85% solvent and does not build well. Guys then melted plexiglas into acetone and tried that. Believe me, today's stabilizing resin is what you want to use. It's far superior to any "cheaper" options.


----------



## Arnold (May 21, 2022)

KenB259 said:


> Bacon makes everything better, where's the confusion?


Surely you are not including the human body...


----------



## Painfullyslow (May 21, 2022)

Arnold said:


> Surely you are not including the human body...


Maybe not the body, but definitely the soul


----------



## KenB259 (May 21, 2022)

Arnold said:


> Surely you are not including the human body...


Well you do have a point


----------



## howsitwork (May 21, 2022)

Arnold said:


> Surely you are not including the human body...


But the body carrying the bacon to you wil always be more appealing than without bacon surely ???


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2022)

howsitwork said:


> But the body carrying the bacon to you wil always be more appealing than without bacon surely ???


True, eating bacon every day could lead to weight gain...


----------

